# 2013-2014 Midwest GrandSlam



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

OK guys, it's that time again. We've been fielding a lot of questions so here is an early tidbit of INFO

YES, The Grandslam series will happen again
YES, It will Start with the Halloween Classic
IT will be more centrally located with the tracks closer together, and a new venue or 2 or 3.
We are working on something we thing is special and that is causing a short delay in a full announcement but it should be worked out very soon and I would expect a full information release within a week.

Thank-you all for your support of this awesome series
The Midwest GrandSlam committee 
Ken Miller
Sean Bushnell
John Peoples


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Woohoo, can't wait to see the mustached man again soon.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Adam B said:


> Woohoo, can't wait to see the mustached man again soon.




Dude ! You've been racin' at the Gate too long .... lol


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Barry Z said:


> Dude ! You've been racin' at the Gate too long .... lol


Ha! Ken is good people and a good sport for joking around. I miss you Barry. I may hit Toledo and try the outdoor thing out. I got to get tires and a set up.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't worry Adam, Barry Z is just missing Reilly's company in VTA


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> Don't worry Adam, Barry Z is just missing Reilly's company in VTA


Those were good times. Too bad he went to the 'dirt' side ...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Copied this over from RC Tech.



miller tyme said:


> Sorry for the absence guys, I'm in the middle of buying a house and relocating the family, so Sean and John Peoples will be shouldering a lot of the Pre-season leg-work.
> 
> A lot of people know so I'll just make it public at this time. It looks like the Ruggles's are unable to continue with the US Indoor Champs. As it stands right now if it is to continue it will be put on by the Midwest Grandslam Committee as a part of our series for now and perhaps spun off as a standalone event in a year or two. As all of you are aware a hotel event is a logistic and financial nightmare and we are looking into the feasability of this and have been doing so for the last couple months. We have gotten good responses from a fer of the Key players and it looks like this is going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

What are the series legal tires ?

Is it still Sweeps, Solaris and Jaco ?

If so, which ones in particular ?

Thanks.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Barry Z said:


> What are the series legal tires ?
> 
> Is it still Sweeps, Solaris and Jaco ?
> 
> ...


Sweep 32's, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blue.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Will we have the 5 race schedule released soon? Would like to attend more races, but need to be able to plan for travel.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

As of know the I feel the race after the Halloween classic will be indoor champs. But I am hoping they make that official soon as well. With the classic selling out 2 months early, I would like to see champs start to grow again.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Including both the Cleveland Champs and the Halloween Classic in the same circuit seems like a great opportunity to grow prestige of the series as well.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

MWGS is a best 3 out of 5 traveling series.

Schedule:

October 25-27, 2013 – Halloween Classic – The Gate, Brunswick, OH 
Nov 29-Dec 1, 2013 – U.S. Indoor Champs – Strongsville Holiday INN, Strongsville, OH
January 3-5, 2014 – Summit RC Raceway, Fort Wayne, IN
February 14-16, 2014 – Red Mosquito Raceway, Cincinnati, OH 
March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI

Classes:
VTA - USVTA rules except no driver figure required and any blinky ESC
F1 – UF1 rules
WGT - 13.5 Blinky
TC – 17.5 Blinky
TC – Mod – open ESC at the Classic and Champs, Blinky at all other venues
1/12 – 17.5 Blinky
1/12 – Mod
Track Choice Class

Cost is $40 for the first entry and $30 for every additional, except for the Indoor Champs and that pricing will be announced shortly (discounted from last year!). We hope to see you all there.
-Sean


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

May want to copy the schedule and details to the top post to make it easier for folks to find info they're looking for.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

F1 but no USGT?


----------



## hanulec (Jan 14, 2008)

Will VTA be at the Halloween Classic?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

vta and gt at hc


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

hanulec said:


> Will VTA be at the Halloween Classic?


yep


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

NashRCracer said:


> vta and gt at hc


Not so sure about that Mr. Dirla.

-Sean



sg1 said:


> The classes will be:
> 
> 1/12 17.5 blinky
> 1/12 13.5 blinky***
> ...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

at the Classic USGT and VTA....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Classes:
> VTA - USVTA rules except no driver figure required and any blinky ESC
> F1 – UF1 rules
> WGT - 13.5 Blinky
> ...





Hustler said:


> Not so sure about that Mr. Dirla.
> 
> -Sean





BATTMAN said:


> at the Classic USGT and VTA....


 As long as we have 8 pre-paid entries, yes, since it is the "Track Choice Class". But, notice the phrase "pre-paid entries". Less than 8, then no.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE:
The Halloween Classic is October 25-27


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

barney24 said:


> PLEASE NOTE:
> The Halloween Classic is October 25-27


Look at you being all "linear" and looking at the right calendar year and whatnot... Thanks for pointing that out. I've corrected it on the previous posts! :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't forget the second leg of the series is the indoor champs. If you are from out of town, the discounted room rate ends November 15th. Make sure you book at the holiday inn strongsville on royalton rd.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

January 3-5, 2014 – Summit RC Raceway, Fort Wayne, IN


Who's in!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Who isn't? Hopefully some of the Grand Rapids guys make it.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> January 3-5, 2014 – Summit RC Raceway, Fort Wayne, IN
> 
> 
> Who's in!


I do believe I will be there.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

OK Midwest Grandslam committee, champs are over, where is the flier for Fort Wayne? You have had 2 days after working your butts off for a week...stop slacking! HA! I have never been to the fort wayne track. Will there be a body limit?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Man we posted that Sunday before the mains at the Champs, where were you


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

HA Ha had you second guessing didn't I  

Sean and I were discussing it this morning, we should have it ready soon, and as for body limit, we should be ok, they host alot of events and have 100+ pits


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Adam B said:


> Who isn't? Hopefully some of the Grand Rapids guys make it.


I'm planning on it, hopefully we can put a good crew together and make a good showing.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Body limit is roughly 75


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Round 3...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hotel Info?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I thought entry fee were $40 for the 1st and $30 for each after that ?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Piz said:


> I thought entry fee were $40 for the 1st and $30 for each after that ?


I have a Liberal Arts degree, cut me some slack. Of course I can't count. :hat:

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Flyer in PDF form for those so inclined...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

What Hotel is recommended?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

entry sent, via paypal!

Thanks!

-Mike Wise-


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

still up in the air for rd 3 but am definitely in for rd 4 Cincy , I have heard the date has changed a couple of times, so can some one confirm a date .


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Piz said:


> still up in the air for rd 3 but am definitely in for rd 4 Cincy , I have heard the date has changed a couple of times, so can some one confirm a date .


Round 3 is January 3rd through the 5th and round 4 is Valentine's weekend, February 14th through the 16th.

-Sean


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Track Address:

Summit R/C Raceway
1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Where would a person go to view the Series points for the first three rounds?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> Where would a person go to view the Series points for the first three rounds?


I'm waiting for the last round to get to me via mail then I'll update them and post


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Next race in the series is Feb 14th. At Red Mosquito in Cincy.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I'm waiting for the last round to get to me via mail then I'll update them and post


THANKS

Missed you in Ft Wayne... hope you had a good Birthday. You coming to Cinci?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Planning to


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great Job Grand Slam Crew! another awesome round!

Now, how many spots do I have to beat Cody by to win this thing in Grand Rapids!!!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Let's just say it won't be easy  don't forget who's sitting in third....


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, I'm the "meat".....I get it...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> Yea, I'm the "meat".....I get it...


You got 1/12 on lockdown right?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Ahhhh.....no? not with Knapp Winning 2 races, and the last at his home track...So...not sure on the math but....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> Ahhhh.....no? not with Knapp Winning 2 races, and the last at his home track...So...not sure on the math but....


I get my ass kicked at my home track all the time!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mike Peterson said:


> Yea, I'm the "meat".....I get it...


You can take the guy out of the Gate, but you can't take the Gayte out of the guy...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*points*

here you go, I only listed the top 20 or so if you think you should be on the list or see an error or just want to know where you are if not listed let me know. 

With 4 races in i calculated this with 1 drop so far, if you want to move up the last race will need to be better than you next lowest run


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

WGT isn't listed. Is it not counted for year end points?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm correcting it now. Thanks for pointing that out Eric!


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

So if I read that right, me and Cody would be tied, with one race to go....and another drop...

Jonesy, you want to make some cash????


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> So if I read that right, me and Cody would be tied, with one race to go....and another drop...
> 
> Jonesy, you want to make some cash????


Good luck with that. It's not cash that will persuade him..... And I won't share any info.....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The keeper of the points works for beer :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The top 3 are xray cars right? Can't even count on somebody breaking out.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Adam B said:


> The top 3 are xray cars right? Can't even count on somebody breaking out.


Hell, the top 6 right now in 17.5 TC are all Xrays. That's nuts.

-Sean


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> The keeper of the points works for beer :thumbsup:


GEE, I wonder what kind of beer he'd like.....


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sam Adams....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


scootr117 said:


> Sam Adams....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*updated points*

A few corrections and WGT. Also only showed points down through those drivers whom have completed at least 2 races already so if they show up at the last race they will have at least 3 thus making them eligible for the season points.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Midwest Grandslam Final*

Time to turn your attention to the final race March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Is there preregistration for the race


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

At this point its a sign when you show up race. Just post up your name and class or classes that your running. I'm hoping this approach helps develop a great turnout.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

▲------ 1/12 17.5 blinky


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Drivers, in 3 (weeks), 2,1........
Who's coming? Let's start a list. 
THIS is the last race of the GS series with payouts for the race
PLUS series payouts- cash will be flying!!!!!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I should be there

17.5 TC
wgt
usgt...if you have it as a track choice...hint hint.. I know there is a good following there for this class


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill be there for TC, possibly VTA as well


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> I should be there
> 
> 17.5 TC
> wgt
> usgt...if you have it as a track choice...hint hint.. I know there is a good following there for this class


It would be nice the have some WGT's


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

17.5 TC for me.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Oh, and did I mention the NEW CARPET????? 
How about some of the greatest people to race with and pit with in R/C ? 
How about a stretch of road (that the track is on) that is 7+ miles long with just about EVERY restaurant/hotel/shopping place you can think of?? 
and ...................... the track is a WHOPPING 52 x 85 feet!!!!
Make plans- pit space limited to over 100..........


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in for 17.5 12th Scale.

Maybe Mod TC? We can has boost?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

17.5 TC
17.5 1/12

Wise


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

RacewayJohn said:


> Oh, and did I mention the NEW CARPET?????
> How about some of the greatest people to race with and pit with in R/C ?
> How about a stretch of road (that the track is on) that is 7+ miles long with just about EVERY restaurant/hotel/shopping place you can think of??
> and ...................... the track is a WHOPPING 52 x 85 feet!!!!
> Make plans- pit space limited to over 100..........


Thanks John,
Locally 1/12 and VTA have been outstanding!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope you guys are ready, Sean and I just got our fresh supply or spares delivered


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, hearing from a few racers that plan of makng this race. Looking to hear from a bunch more. This race will be dialed, don't miss out.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, our racers are getting pumped up for the GrandSlam. How about you.
Lets get this thing going.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Will you be selling spec tyres for the sedan classes?

Bill D.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Or better yet can we run good 32 shore tires (Pits and Sorex) that don't vary by +.2 per lap between batches? 

Mike


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Or better yet can we run good 32 shore tires (Pits and Sorex) that don't vary by +.2 per lap between batches?
> 
> Mike


Pretty sure this is the standing rule...

Sweep 32's, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blue.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike Peterson said:


> Pretty sure this is the standing rule...
> 
> Sweep 32's, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blue.


I know, I'm rabble rousing a bit. :tongue:

Two of those three have admitted that their latest batches are... Less than desirable to be nice. And the other has undergone a significant change of rubber that vastly improved their performance with no clear identification. Not to mention they are nearly impossible to find.

In my opinion there is no such thing as a spec tire unless it's one homogeneous batch. So why be limited to the known garbage and inconsistent of the 32 shore rubber tire world?

Just playing my role of the "unreasonable man". Feel free to ignore!  I'm kewl with being DQ'd to hang with my friends I don't get to see very often and run stuff that is high quality/awesome/fun.

Heck I'm also running illegal batteries and a non-approved speedo! 

Mike


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I liked the new Sweeps at my home track! I don't care how illegal your car is Slaughter as long as I finish ahead of Mike Wise.......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

For this race I'm considering allowing Magenta's as well


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Fredd you have a list of hotel's and the track address I have a few PM's asking


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Track Address:
Rogers Plaza
1090 28th St SW, Wyoming, MI 49509
Use the west entrance.*

Econo Lodge & Suites
2985 Kraft Ave SE, Kentwood, MI ‎
(616) 940-1777

Super 8 Wyoming Grand Rapids Area
Address 727 44th St SW, Wyoming, MI 49509
Phone (616) 530-8588

Travelodge
65 28th St SW, Grand Rapids, MI 49548
(616) 452-1461

Hampton Inn
755 54th St SW, Wyoming, MI 49509
(616) 261-5500


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Will you be selling spec tyres for the sedan classes?
> 
> Bill D.


Trying to find out if John Peoples for someone will be bring some.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Whats the schedule for the final race (or at least what time are the quals starting on saturday)


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

any idea of classes and class counts for the last leg.

basically are there enough for USGT and WGT?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

jonesy112 said:


> Whats the schedule for the final race (or at least what time are the quals starting on saturday)


*Friday: Mar 28,* Doors open at 1:00pm
Sign ups 
Open Practice close at 9:00pm

*Saturday:* Mar 29, Doors open at 8:00am
Final registration, controled practice.

Start time is dependent of over all turn out.
I'm guessing qualifying will start at the latest 1:00pm


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> any idea of classes and class counts for the last leg.
> 
> basically are there enough for USGT and WGT?


I really have no idea for either of those classes.
We need to get those that want to run USGT and WGT to post up and let us know. Even if you know of some that are thinking of coming out for the final leg.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

ok. Unless there is some interest shown, I'll leave them at home. Less baggage...


thanks Fred, see you on Friday night.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

cwoods34 said:


> I liked the new Sweeps at my home track! I don't care how illegal your car is Slaughter as long as I finish ahead of Mike Wise.......


world of hurt.....coming your way...."teammate"


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Peterson said:


> world of hurt.....coming your way...."teammate"


It would be great if serpent went 1, 2, 3. You 2 clowns battle for the 2, 3 position.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> world of hurt.....coming your way...."teammate"


I'm not above employing fellow racers for "strategic driving".......


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

cwoods34 said:


> I'm not above employing fellow racers for "strategic driving".......


He'll blow out....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike Peterson said:


> He'll blow out....


If he does I get my money back anyway.....


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

cwoods34 said:


> If he does I get my money back anyway.....


Good deal!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*smack talk*

you reading this garbage "teammate" Jonesy!!!!

I think we should bring our own brand of smack down and take these "fragile" snakes down. :tongue: nothing wrong w/ a little love tap going into a corner. Xray to rule the weekend.....

this is going to be great....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bigz84 said:


> you reading this garbage "teammate" Jonesy!!!!
> 
> I think we should bring our own brand of smack down and take these "fragile" snakes down. :tongue: nothing wrong w/ a little love tap going into a corner. Xray to rule the weekend.....
> 
> this is going to be great....


Honestly if you just get me and Jonesy into the same turn we'll take care of ourselves. We'd much rather take each other out then form a 2-man freight train.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

And we did that when we ran the same chassis. Now that we are sworn mortal enemies on different teams, we may have an incident which would relegate Miller to having the second biggest crash of the weekend in a touring car. 

Wise, I can be persuaded easily with ice cream (cough cough mint chip Klondike bars cough cough)


----------



## Tekin (Mar 24, 2014)

I am bringing USGT and VTA!


----------



## Tekin (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you going to be open more hours this week for practice? If so, what times?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

jonesy112 said:


> And we did that when we ran the same chassis. Now that we are sworn mortal enemies on different teams, we may have an incident which would relegate Miller to having the second biggest crash of the weekend in a touring car.
> 
> Wise, I can be persuaded easily with ice cream (cough cough mint chip Klondike bars cough cough)


4 dozen on the way to your house!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tekin said:


> Are you going to be open more hours this week for practice? If so, what times?


Unfortunately work has a way of interfering with my lack of free time.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Will there be a novice class if I take my son


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Fred are you still planing on open around 1 on Friday ?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeBob said:


> Fred are you still planing on open around 1 on Friday ?


*Friday: Mar 28,* Doors open at 1:00pm
Sign ups 
Open Practice close at 9:00pm

*Saturday:* Mar 29, Doors open at 8:00am
Final registration, controled practice.

Start time is dependent of over all turn out.
I'm guessing qualifying will start at the latest 1:00pm


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Drivers.....In 3....................................*

Hotel booked, EXCITEMENT!!! mounting, truck still dirty............... I'm ready. See you FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! John:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Will there be a novice class if I take my son


If we have 5 or 6 kids that want to run a novice class I would be willing to do something like that.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Fred, make the Novice class happen if you have that many- we'll fit them into the schedule. Without NEW people in this hobby/sport , we won't grow and keep great tracks like yours open.......
Let's keep this thread on top- it's the NEXT BIG RACE!!! John


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

RacewayJohn said:


> Fred, make the Novice class happen if you have that many- we'll fit them into the schedule. Without NEW people in this hobby/sport , we won't grow and keep great tracks like yours open.......
> Let's keep this thread on top- it's the NEXT BIG RACE!!! John


Sound like a plan..
Lets bring out the youngster.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

A novice class is a good idea. Mr. Mustache would have a class he can stink it up in and nobody notice.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a reminder guys I know tires have been a hot topic. The ONLY legal tires for the series are *Sweep 32's, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blue.* 

No Solaris Soft or Sweep 30's or Sorex's of any kind. The tires do not have to be new but need to not show signs of possible insert changes and all the above manufactures have sidewall identifiers on the tire if they are ground off or otherwise not visible the will not be allowed to run.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

What about my ultra kewl blinky non-ROAR approved speedo for stock?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

ROAR approved list only,


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Is a novak cyclone considered as blinky


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Is a novak cyclone considered as blinky


The Novak cyclone will be fine.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

last call for usgt or wgt.....

anyone besides tekin guy?

Fred, any of your regulars going to be racing this weekend that race USGT?


----------



## Tekin (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sure there will be plenty of out of town guys that aren't on Hobbytalk bringing USGT. If there aren't enough I'll convert it to a TC!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> last call for usgt or wgt.....
> 
> anyone besides tekin guy?
> 
> Fred, any of your regulars going to be racing this weekend that race USGT?


I really haven't heard one way or another, so we shall see.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Im bringing my usgt car to race


----------



## Tekin (Mar 24, 2014)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Im bringing my usgt car to race


Sweet!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow, what a plesent supprise. After I got out of work I headed to the track to see close to a full house for practice. I soon realized I needed to get more tables and chairs.
We still have room available if your on the fence about running the Grandslam final race.
Detroit crew Rollin in first thing in the morning.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I would like to thank Ken, John, and Sean for having another enjoyable Grandslam series. I wish I could have made Fort Wayne this year as I enjoyed most of the tracks we raced at. Congrats to the winners, I can't wait to see what the 2014-2015 series will bring.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

I would like to thanks gr for hosting a awesome event. I would like to also thank all the guys that helped me with my 12th scale


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Grand Slam Series was the most fun I had this year racing. To Ken,Sean and John...many thanks! I know there were many challenges in doing these events, but you pulled it off. I'm looking forward to the new season to do it again.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks to Ken, Sean, and John as well as all the host tracks this year for the series, what a blast, so really good racing here in the Midwest series!


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone involved for keeping this series going. John, Ken and Sean...Thanks for putting in the time and work involved in making the series fun and successful for the rest of us. You guys are doing good for the Midwest on-road scene! I only made 2 of the events this series and both we're a lot of fun and went off without incident. Hopefully next year I can make at least 3!

Thanks again all

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

is there a final standings excel sheet made yet, for all classes?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> Thanks to Ken, Sean, and John as well as all the host tracks this year for the series, what a blast, so really good racing here in the Midwest series!


Just heard the bad news....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make many races this year, but always had a good time. Thanks guys for keeping the series going. Hope to see you at The Grand Finale and already looking forward to the 2114-15 season.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> Hope to see you at The Grand Finale and already looking forward to the 2114-15 season.


Sorry, but I can't plan quite that far in advance. Any idea what the legal batteries, motors, and ESCs will be?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Sorry, but I can't plan quite that far in advance. Any idea what the legal batteries, motors, and ESCs will be?


I'll be running the D87.5 and 1,500Ah 12-cell batteries.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, boy, No worries Joe, over the next few months we will be working on all of the Legal issues, to come up with a firm plan of action.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> Oh, boy, No worries Joe, over the next few months we will be working on all of the Legal issues, to come up with a firm plan of action.


I think you meant decades. 2114 is a ways off.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

did not even see that....to funny.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I received my award and cash payout for WGT Friday in the mail.Thanks 

Any chance the final standings are going to be posted? I wanted to see how close I got to Ken for 3rd in Mod 1-12th.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm taking a head count: how many racers need to upgrade to the new RC4 system?


----------

